# Whistling Toilet?



## 'Andyman (Sep 5, 2005)

Jessica,

There is a little screw at the end of the float arm when set, determines the amount of water that goes into the tank after you flush. If you dont have the usual amount of water in the bowl, the water supply is trying to shut off too soon. This could be the problem. The "whistling" I would take a guess at the float arm isn't closing the water supply completely when the tank is filled and is supplying a slow flow of water to the tank. This causes a slow trickle into the toilet bowl and is nothing to be concerned about apart from your water bill and the God awful noise in the middle of the night. Been there and fixed it!


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Jessica,
For fast and very inexpensive peace-of-mind, just replace the toilet tank fill valve with a 400A Fluidmaster fill valve (about $6 bucks at a big box).
Just follow the simple illustrated directions that come with it. EASY!
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## startingreferralbiz (Jun 8, 2005)

[QUOTE='Andyman]Jessica,

There is a little screw at the end of the float arm when set, determines the amount of water that goes into the tank after you flush. If you dont have the usual amount of water in the bowl, the water supply is trying to shut off too soon. This could be the problem. The "whistling" I would take a guess at the float arm isn't closing the water supply completely when the tank is filled and is supplying a slow flow of water to the tank. This causes a slow trickle into the toilet bowl and is nothing to be concerned about apart from your water bill and the God awful noise in the middle of the night. Been there and fixed it![/QUOTE]


Thanks Andy, I appreciate your response. What a great forum this is!

Jessica


----------



## startingreferralbiz (Jun 8, 2005)

Mike Swearingen said:


> Jessica,
> For fast and very inexpensive peace-of-mind, just replace the toilet tank fill valve with a 400A Fluidmaster fill valve (about $6 bucks at a big box).
> Just follow the simple illustrated directions that come with it. EASY!
> Good Luck!
> Mike


Thanks Mike! It's great to get responses so fast! I really appreciate it!

Jessica


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

It is great that you appreciate the advice!, but what did you do?? I hope you took the advice of Mike and replaced you're fill valve.


----------

